# ka24e wont idle



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i brought a 90 se hatchback and when i really gave it good look over (after i brought it like a dumb ass but the previous owner wasn't even trying to sell it i just told his father to ask him how much he would sell it for and like a week or 2 later he came back with 600 bones so i brought it) and it didn't have a air filter and they were holes in the air box so figured this is a ghetto ass cold air system and i better get a filter b4 something bad happens. i do this and i drive the car around for the 1st time (again like a dumbass buying a car without testdriving it first but i figured hey its a 5 speed 240 i couldnt go wrong since i'm going to eventually overhaul it anyway) it ran a lil rough but i figured hell it got 213k on it it probally just needs to warm up good. i took a turn and downshifted into 4th instead of 2nd ( only manual i'm used to driving is my 03 celica and the shifter in the S13 ins nowhere near as crisp precise nor gates as close together as in that car so i wasn't really used to it yet) the car bogged to a stall and i went to crank and it wouldnt crank so i figured dead battery probally due to the straight wired cd player (u can turn it on with no key) and it did do that slow crank before it really cranked thing like a weak batter would do so i called a friend for a jump. got it jump started and car cranked and ran fine until you remove the cables. then car runs extremely rough and cuts off. you also have to jump start it eveytime you try to crank it (otherwise u would just hear the starter click and notice the power seat belts move really slowly ect) no charging system light but i do believe i need to get the battery and or alt checked but what are you guys opinion on what the problem could be i think something with vaccum, idle air control valve, similar to how my old sentra would do something similar if u had the AC on at idle when its hot out. i probally just get to my old high school and get old highschool teacher to check it out (damn if i'm taking a 600 dollar car to a nissan stealership) i started and let the car idle, moved it around the yard and the guy followed me for a 30 mile trip to my house all with no air filter so i suspect its got to be a major role in the problem. i'll remove the air filter and try to jump it today and see what happens.


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

does your intake have any type of filter? or does it have the stock black box for the filter? If it doesn't, there's your reason why your car is cutting off when you downshift.


----------



## UP240SX (Aug 19, 2005)

You also might want to check that stereo wiring job. When I put in a new stereo in my 240 I was shocked to discover that removing the stereo completely would disable the seatbelts and the car wouldn't start. Ended up being a ground issue. It could also be a very dead battery which will no longer accept charge from the alternator.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Mass air flow sensor there/functional?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i think its the battery and or alt. if you got another car jump starting it it will run fine until you remove the cables. i'm contemplating selling the car and buying something more suited to be a daily driver and the fact i can't afford to hook it and my celica up. but then again the fact that its a rwd 5 speed import that i only payed 600 for making me want to keep it but take tags insurance off and keep it until i can afford to restore and do a 180sx conversion to it (minus rhd since thats just a waste of time since it will still be a usdm car) but then i'm thinking since that is a good 2-3 years down the road once i consider the cost involved to do this i could just buy a used 350z and make more power than a stock sr20, have a better looking car and much less of a headache.


----------

